# Which army do you think would be the most demoralizing to fight?



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

A little different from the "which army would you least want to fight" thread a while back for reasons that will be made apparent.

Consider the following situation: An Imperial Guard regiment is told by their commander that their planet will soon fall under attack by a xenos race or Imperium faction for reasons known only to the aggressing faction (Read: reasons are meaningless). Assuming the Imperial Guard possesses uncanny knowledge of the attacking party they probably wouldn't normally be privy to, which faction do you think would instill the most terror to the Guard?

For my own analysis, I'm going to start with the space marines. Again, the motivations behind the attack are inconsequential. The Guard would know they're going up against an enemy that surpasses them in arms, training, military tactics, granting the Guard the lone advantage of numbers. The Guard would fear the Astartes, and be right in doing so.

Orks are much in the same position. Though they aren't as extreme of a threat as the astartes, they probably outgun the Guard, almost certainly outnumber them, and possess a ferocity and tenacity that the Guard would certainly fear. Though I do think the Guard would find comfort in a competent commander's tactics when employed against the orks.

The eldar's technological advantage is second only to the necron and possibly on par with their dark brothers, and possess psyker abilities the Guard probably couldn't even comprehend. I think the eldar would cause great fear to the Guard, especially if they were to employ a Far Seer. Knowing that your enemy surpasses you in nearly every way and that what little defense you can mount has already been forseen and countered would destroy Guard morale.

As for the necron, I feel they're pretty high up there. A race of fearless, mechanical beings that can barely be hurt by your weaponry and can reconstruct themselves when they are, whose own weaponry pierces flak jackets and Baneblade plating without discrimination, and who will end up feeding your souls to their wicked gods probably strikes even more fear into their hearts than the eldar's precognition could.

The tau are a little tricky. They're like the eldar, only with greater numbers and a lack of psyker abilities. I don't see the Guard as being especially afraid of them, especially since they know surrender may be an option.

CSM, on the other hand, could be trouble. While the Guard may get a morale boost from fighting traitors of the Imperium, I think the CSM's have most of the advantages of the Astartes with the added bonus of mutations. Seeing a shambling mess of extra ligaments and flaling appendages molded together into a vaguely humanoid shape that _throws hellfire at you_ would disgust the Guard at the least and absolutely terrify them at the worst. What keeps the CSM from being at the top, though, is that they are disorganized compared to the Guard, possibly giving the Guard a tactical advantage, and the knowledge that the gods Chaos serves are fickle (remember, this regiment of the Guard possesses an uncanny knowledge of their enemy) and the Emperor the Guards serve is holy, righteous, and just.

The two factions I feel would be the most demoralizing are the tyranids and the dark eldar.

The Guard has knowledge of the past wars the Imperium has with tyranids and knows the history behind it. They know the Imperium's habit of throwing lesser planets into the maw of the monster. They'd probably go into the fight with no hope of winning whatsoever, feeling that they're just one link in their superiors' plans to momentarily satiate the insatiable hunger of the xenos.

As for the dark eldar, they not only possess a massive technological advantage over the Guard, but their weapons have been specifically designed to cause as much pain as possible. The Guard would be fighting an enemy that uses guerrilla warfare, a tactic that is itself demoralizing, and utilize weapons that can cause a man untold agony with every shot. And when you die, be it from the horrific wounds or the unbearable pain they bring, your soul is sucked from your carcass sold to the highest bidder.

Those are my views. Please share your own.


----------



## AgentOrange24 (Mar 25, 2010)

Necrons IMO.

All of the others are technically "beatable."

They would know that even IF they were to inflict losses on the Necrons (and that would be a challenge itself, to bring even a couple down) they would just teleport away and rebuild.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I believe the most demoralizing armies would be Necrons (Imorrtal robots that get up after even getting hit by demolisher cannons) CSM/Daemons (The God damn sky spits open the souls of the dead ring in your ear and shapeless monsters emerge out of thin air sometimes even pulling themselves from solid walls or bursting from your own mens bodies) Tyranids (No explanation needed) and finally the Dark Eldar (A regular guardsmen may never see them because of how they prefer targeting defenseless rim worlds with little defense but if you where their you would want them to kill you rather then any of the alternative). 

Honestly I believe guardsmen would be most terrified of chaos. the reason being most members of the imperial cult believe that their is life after death if one believes in the emperor hence their is nothing to fear if you die in his service. However if your claimed by chaos your soul is forfeit for all eternity. Hell even vs the Tyranids there is always the escape of death through suicide, but against chaos their is no escape.

Also you didn't even mention a full demonic excursion which frankly is the worst possible place to bee in 40k. The walls bleed vomit, people just up and explode, corpses of dead men speak, and all other impossible nightmares come to life. At least with the tyranids you know one won't just appear in the middle of your fortified bunker just to scream at you then walk through a wall that leads into 50ft of concrete.

Also believe it or not the necrons have been defeated on a number of small occasion, where elements of a necron force have been wiped out, sure they may teleport away to rebuild but they don't often return to the same place after doing so hence making there retreat a victory for their enemies (Not their problem anymore).


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I would have to agree that a daemon excursion whould be the worst of all.

imagine holding the line at an advancing horde of daemons and bam ur buddy next to burst open and another horde pushes through his body. personally ide $%#t myself.

Also knowing that most planets that are attacked by daemons are destroyed by the inquisition just for chaos even being there.

or or staring up at a blood thirster ready to gore you in anyway possable


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

daemons or dark eldar

daemons because even if you live you will be killed by the inquisition for proximity to chaos

dark eldar because of the amount of stabby pain inflicting weapons they have


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

First, Daemons. As Kale said, nothing is worse than physics bending-shit happen to you. If a bolter shoots my comrade, he explodes and dies. If he becomes possessed by a daemon and grows into a 11 foot killing machine, that's not cool.

Next would by Tyranids. Not only do they shoot little insects that burrow into you and eat your internal organs, but if they should so happen to grab my comrade, they will eat him, digest him, spit him out into a spawning pool, and his physical material will come back and try to eat me.

I'd rather be shot by a bolt I never saw or heard than live for the 3 seconds as a group of gaunts tear me apart.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

hailene said:


> First, Daemons. As Kale said, nothing is worse than physics bending-shit happen to you. If a bolter shoots my comrade, he explodes and dies. If he becomes possessed by a daemon and grows into a 11 foot killing machine, that's not cool.


Now thats some funny shit.

Yes Chaos demons and CSM's would be pretty terrifying.
Followed by nids. Generally once a planetary assult from the nids is underway there is pretty much no escape. Not to good for morale.:shok:


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

A Daemon invading force most probably, seeing as how chaos instills a primordial-like fear in men.

If Daemons don't count, then I have to go with Dark Eldar as opposed to Necrons, because the former are prone to take slaves and torture them for a long time while the latter will just kill you mercilessly without a second thought.

Chaos Space Marines are also more prone to kill you on the battlefield but do take slaves every now and then but the things they do to you is nothing compared to how the dark eldar view slaves and like you said the dark eldar weaponry is sadistic and they have poisons that take ages to kill you and have no cure.

The Tau are peaceful and are like mean pandas.

The Eldar do not take pride in inflicting pain upon lesser races and they tend to destroy in a quick fashion. They just pale in comparison to other races in terms of the fear factor because they don't go out of their way (or ever have) to be some kind of terror force.

Orks are like rabid dogs and a lot of imperial guards just view them as a tough enemy but nothing that would discourage them like a dark eldar would but if they're facing a massive ork army then they would get demoralized but I don't think terrified.


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm going to have to go with either Night Lords Chaos Space Marines and the Dark Eldar. Having a horde of Tyranids or orks bearing down on you would be pants wetting. 
But The Night Lords and the Dark Eldar go out of their way and put some serious effort into making life as mess your pants scary as possible.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Definately 'Nids, The Imperium knows next to nothing about them and they have the same method of warfare as the IG, throw enough men at it and it'll go away, but these are Tyranids, they have assault troops which rip through bastions with ease, they have Tygons and Mawlocs which come form the bloody ground and are 20 feet tall. And then your dead bodies are taken and thrown into a pool of digestive juices, to come back and kill you as a bug. Not pretty.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

I dunno how terrible the Night Lords would be. I haven't read much up on them, but the Lexicanum entry seems to point more towards extreme retaliation rather than actual terror attacks. In a pitched fight, there's probably not going to be much quarter given on any side. Minus the Tau and swearing one's self to the Greater Good.

The Dark Eldar are evil and nasty customers, too, but on the battlefield they're quick and ruthless, but I don't think overwhelmingly freighting with a couple thousand of your buddies next to you. Now if we had to break up into squads and explore an empty hive-city, that'd be a different matter, but in a straight up fight they're no worse than Orks.

If they took you prisoner, however...but that's why you always save one clip for those emergency situations.


----------



## TheJolt (Jan 31, 2010)

I doubt you can just say - A chaos/daemon incursion. It would all be based on what God the force serves, I believe Khorne and Nurgle would be the most morale destroying. Since Khorne just cuts you apart without remorse or mercy, whereas Nurgle gets you.... slowly through disease and age.

Just throwing that out there!

-TJ


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Fear of death is one thing. But what about afterwards?

Daemons or DE, they`re the only ones that truly need be feared. To have your soul consumed, suffering endlessly. Nothing could be worse.


----------



## Dempo1992 (Mar 28, 2010)

Probably have to go with CSM for one they take back slaves when they can be bothered and I wouldn't fancy that one bit, actually fighting them would be a nightmare too, a squad of khore berserkers for instance screaming at the top of their lungs shrugging of shots would snap an IG squads morale. Decaying plague marines would be a bit of a nasty sight and thousand sons would probably have the same affect as the necrons. Next I would probably say dark eldar although they have some pretty nasty and painful weapons (not to mention being a slave to them would be far worse) an IG squad would probably see them as being pretty beatable if they get a good few shots in


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Even though I am a fan of CSM I would have to put them below Dark eladar, or daemons. Do to how some of the CSM factions will just out and out kill you.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I disagree with all. I instead believe that any guard would c**p themselves silly if faced with the Flesh Tearers chapter.

Currently they are the only guys who the imperium is afraid to call for help because of insatiable battle lust. Oh and believe that they fight for the glory of the imperium and to kill enough heretics to avenge Sanguinius

Now imagine if said psychopathic horde that vehemently believes it fights for the emperor assaults you and some 7 foot tall bloke in red armour swinging a massive chainsword starts carving out the gizzards of your pals.

Only one answer "it's game over man. It's game over!!!"


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

eh trygon Ide never fear it i killed one with daemonettes not swing back


----------



## Tel Asra Nejoar (Mar 16, 2010)

personally, if i was a guardsman, id s*** bricks if the inquisition was on the other side of the battlefield more than anyone else, not only will they kill you, but your family, friends and aquitances afterwards. Also knowing that the full might of the imperium is coming down on you(as they would have me believe), i'd probably kick the crap out of my drinking buddies who got in this situation(apparently worshipping Slaanesh), then shoot myself. you never know, the inquisitor may take it as a sign of repentance and spare my family. this is of course if exterminatus hasnt been declared yet.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I think it would be Necrons, Demons or Dark Eldar. Necrons cuz (I dont know how to spell the whole word god-damnit!) they are soulless machines that flay people alive. The demons dont probably need a explanation and the DE just cuz of what they do!


----------



## Sanguine Rain (Feb 12, 2010)

This is a pretty tough question, seeing as though the most of the imperium's enemies are rather terrifying ('cept for tau), but i think i would jabe to go with Chaos as a collective whole. Seeing a combo of cultists, marines and daemons at once and i would poop my self. Especially if those csm were WE, while they might not be subtle, i find things that you can actually see, and still scare you, much more frightening than terror tactics. Where psychology is a major aspect (as it is with all tactics) more so than the former, but can be conquered easier if you dont actually know the truth...but i am a rather fucked up individual:biggrin:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

The tau not scary? They`re terrifying! Fish have learned to walk on land and take to the skies. If they get a better grip on space travel we`re doomed!


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

I think Nurgle armies and demons

Honestly what's more demoralizing than fighting something that you can't even get close to without vomiting?


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

I'd assume chaos daemons would be the scariest to face. Horrible creatures you can barely comprehend from another reality. The top contenders I think would be:

Chaos Daemons
Necrons
Tyranids
Dark Eldar

I find the things that are the least relatable, to be the most scary. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## trygonmaster123 (Apr 3, 2010)

i agre with the nids to see your troops turn into a happy meal would be very demoalising


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Knowing what I do about Necrons, despite the whole death imagery (my favourite army) I would have to say there is not a whole lot to fear. Death from a gauss weapon is generally instant, no time to even feel the pain of your body disintegrating.

However, if you were unfortunate enough to find yourself pitted against flayed ones... take the bullet yourself, because those bastards take your skin, but they don`t kill you. They leave you to bleed out. Without your skin. Pariahs? Bah! Flayed Ones are the true fear mongers of a necron force.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> Knowing what I do about Necrons, despite the whole death imagery (my favourite army) I would have to say there is not a whole lot to fear.


A giant robotic, skeleton, bathed in an eery green hew and silence. It slowly, relentlessly advances, as a hail of bullets deflect off it's invincible hide. The only noise it makes is the screech as it's terrible weapon discharges, filling the air with that horrible green glow and the the short screams of dying comrades.

I'd have to disagree. Facing a Necron would probably be one of the most terrifying experiences there is in the 40k universe. The hopelessness you would feel at facing such a relentless, fearless, indestructible foe, would probably be enough to send you mad with fear.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> A giant robotic, skeleton, bathed in an eery green hew and silence. It slowly, relentlessly advances, as a hail of bullets deflect off it's invincible hide. The only noise it makes is the screech as it's terrible weapon discharges, filling the air with that horrible green glow and the the short screams of dying comrades.
> 
> I'd have to disagree. Facing a Necron would probably be one of the most terrifying experiences there is in the 40k universe. The hopelessness you would feel at facing such a relentless, fearless, indestructible foe, would probably be enough to send you mad with fear.


Only if you fear death in the first place. Most soldiers would have come to terms with death.

Remember, I said "based on what I know." A less enlightened individual might be shitting their pants, but I would take solace that even if I fail, death would be all but instant.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

P.S. I _wish_ they were fearless and indestructible. But trust me, I play them, and believe me, they`re not.

Actually, relentless would be pretty good too.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

I was talking more on fluff terms.


----------



## wannabepl47 (Mar 18, 2010)

The Necrons are eery for sure but not downright terrifying compared to everything else 40k has in store for the average guardsman. Sure the Necrons are tough as nails but if you lose you take a one shot kill. Sure you die but it seems that the universe has many worse things then a quick death.

No one has really mentioned Ork but they scare the shit out of me too, they aren't that efficient so it might not be as quick as a Necron death.

I'd say in this order for how scary I consider each army:

Chaos
Dark Eldar
Tyranid
Ork
Necron
Space Marines
Eldar
Guard
Tau

This isnt really taking into account the fact that going against Necrons or SMs seems to be almost a certain defeat according to fluff. Just how bad terrible your death/defeat/surrender would be

Being on the humans bad side as an alien/heretic/traitor doesn't seem like much fun either...


----------



## Raptors8th (Jul 3, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> . At least with the tyranids you know one won't just appear in the middle of your fortified bunker just to scream at you then walk through a wall that leads into 50ft of concrete.


:laugh:
Yes, cause deathleaper never pulls this kind of shit.

I'm going chaos firstly, and nids second. Chaos is just, well, it's been explained enough already. Let's just say nurgle shit would be particularly bad. And nids, while, the idea that this can just wipe a world out like it's nothing, and then eat all the bodies to make more dinobugs so thy can go and do it again, that's also pretty unpleasant.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

After reading a bit of Cain, I'll have to push for more Tyranid love. They tend to have a sizable genestealer population on most planets they assault. They can infiltrate as high up the chain as the Imperial Governor down to the lowliest habber. 

This means any and all inteligence you've gathered so far can be compromised or falsified. The guy to your left can be a genestealer waiting for the Hive Mind to tell him to put a lasbolt into your head. Your commander can be a confederate, awaiting orders to send your unit into an ambush.

It's the worst situation since you can literally trust no one. You can't even trust the information you're given. It's a hell hole.


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

Seems like there's something seriously wrong with the people in charge in the warhammer 40k world. They're either getting possesed by daemons, worshipping a chaos god (slaanesh or tzeentch usually,) or being genestealers!

Anyways, I would have to argue that Daemons or Night Lords (csm as a general doesn't count, tbh,) would have to take the trophy for me. I can think of the dark eldar to be thought of to much as FUKKEN XENOS to have that much of a psychological effect, but that said, pants-crapping will happen. They are Dark Eldar, after all.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Slaaneshi cultists or daemons would probably be pretty bad too. After a while, I mean...


----------

